# Winchester Pigeon Grade



## tomcat686 (Apr 20, 2009)

Does anyone know the qualities of a Winchester Pigeon Grade shotgun?
I can't seem to find any information on the difference between the 101, pigeon grade, diamond, or XTR. 
I've been given an opportunity to purchase a 12 ga. Winchester Pigeon grade O/U w/ 28" bbl and 6 custom Briley chokes. It comes in a Browning canvas hardcase. I believe it's in about 90% condition.
Any info would be greatly appreciated


----------

